# AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht



## Typhoon007 (13. Juni 2019)

*AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*

Hallo. Hab von Mindfactory.de meinem Code erhalten womit ich bei AMD Rewards meine Spiele codes anfordern kann aber dieser blöder Verifizierungs Tool funktioniert nicht. Hab Chrome Edge und Firefox runtergeladen und versucht mit allem das selbe. Kennt jemand die Lösung bitte?

Ungewöhnlich ist das die Datei die heruntergeladen wird einen sehr langen namen hat.

AMD PVT Setup eyJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiIsInR5cCI6IkpXVCJ9.eyJpZCI6Mzg1M TA4LCJpYXQiOjE1NjA0NTY0OTksImV4cCI6MTU2MDU0Mjg5OX0 .JUBVyFO0Ep47DPMggXN4Wg8DlpFrXAfQrZVv7RvnUkc





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*

Sicher das es nicht irgendein Schädling ist, der versuch auf die Art seine Endung zu verbergen?


----------



## _Berge_ (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*

Ich musste damals bei einer rx 580 und einer Vega 56 KEINE Rolls herunterladen....


Bist du bei AMD rewards angemeldet etc?


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Ich musste damals bei einer rx 580 und einer Vega 56 KEINE Rolls herunterladen....
> 
> 
> Bist du bei AMD rewards angemeldet etc?


Nein ist kein Schädling.
Bin bei Rewards angemeldet. Hab den Support auch schon angeschrieben und die haben mir paar Sachen vorgeschlagen aber bringt alles nichts. Punkt 1 2 3 4 und 6 habe ich schon versucht. Was meinen die bei 5? Nur das hab ich nicht verstanden und noch nicht versucht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Berge_ (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*

Im Browser kannst du die "Hardwarebeschleunigung" anschalten falls noch ausgeschaltet

Klingt logisch denn der Browser will ja auf die Hardware zugreifen und auslesen


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Im Browser kannst du die "Hardwarebeschleunigung" anschalten falls noch ausgeschaltet
> 
> Klingt logisch denn der Browser will ja auf die Hardware zugreifen und auslesen


Gut dann werde ich das später noch ausprobieren. Hoffentlich hilft das. Wie mache ich das genau bei Chrome?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Berge_ (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*

Einstellungen-> erweiterte Einstellungen-> system und dort den Haken bei Hardwarebeschleunigung rein machen


So war das glaub ich ^^

Bin Grad nicht am Rechner zum nachschauen, ansonsten bitte schnell googlen


----------



## No_mad-BTech (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*

Moin Moin. Hatte mich auch fast 2 Tage damit rumgeschlagen, bis ich nach einem Hinweis im Netz Opera ausprobiert habe, damit ging es dann.


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*



No_mad-BTech schrieb:


> Moin Moin. Hatte mich auch fast 2 Tage damit rumgeschlagen, bis ich nach einem Hinweis im Netz Opera ausprobiert habe, damit ging es dann.


Weiss jemand was er mit VM meint? Falls es mit Opera und Hardware Beschleunigung einschalten auch nicht funktioniert will ich das was er gemacht hat auch ausprobieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Berge_ (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*

Es ist eine virtuelle Maschine gemeint


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Es ist eine virtuelle Maschine gemeint


Hmm...

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## No_mad-BTech (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*

Hat es denn mit Opera funktioniert? Ich hatte die 64Bit Version und nichts umgestellt. Nur einmal den Browser gestartet (normal/nicht im Stealthmodus), die Aktivierung ging und dann habe ich Opera auch gleich wieder gelöscht. Ist aber schon deftig was man alles eingeben muss für die 2 Spiele. Wenigstens macht Div2 in 4K optisch ziemlich was her. Ich drücke dir die Daumen das du es auch zum laufen bekommst.


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*



No_mad-BTech schrieb:


> Hat es denn mit Opera funktioniert? Ich hatte die 64Bit Version und nichts umgestellt. Nur einmal den Browser gestartet (normal/nicht im Stealthmodus), die Aktivierung ging und dann habe ich Opera auch gleich wieder gelöscht. Ist aber schon deftig was man alles eingeben muss für die 2 Spiele. Wenigstens macht Div2 in 4K optisch ziemlich was her. Ich drücke dir die Daumen das du es auch zum laufen bekommst.


Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Typhoon007 (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*

Hat jetzt mit Chrome einfach so funktioniert. Ohne das ich was gemacht hab. Schon seltsam und verrückt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*

Vielleicht einfach nur ein Fehler in der Webseite gewesen, der nun behoben wurde.


----------



## Typhoon007 (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: AMD Verifizierungs Tool um Spiele code einzulösen funktioniert nicht*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach nur ein Fehler in der Webseite gewesen, der nun behoben wurde.


Kann nicht sein denn laut Google haben und hatten über Jahre hinweg viele das gleiche Problem gehabt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------

